# Kansas Honey Producers fall meeting



## mleck (Sep 10, 2010)

I missed this meeting. is there a Kansas Club to join for Bee Keeping? I would like to get started in a club.


----------



## James Kellie (Oct 30, 2010)

You can join the Kansas Honey Producers. We have a website "kansashoneyproducers.org". We also have a page on Facebook "Kansas honey producers". On the web site will be information on how to join. Your nearest beekeeper that is part of the association I believe would be Tim Tucker of Niotaze. Hope this helps.


----------

